# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Vjeronauk, religija, škola i ta strašna riječ - sekularnost :)

## mama courage

Kao i svake godine i ovog travnja *Centar za građansku hrabrost* nudi informativnu kampanju o pravima na sekularno školovanje.

Našu informativnu kampanju “Proljeće sekularne hrabrost” započinjemo sljedeću subotu, *11. travnja, od 13 do 15 sati u prostorijama Centra za ženske studije, Dolac 8*, gdje ćemo održati informativnu tribinu sa svim potrebnim informacijama, argumentima, mogućim dvojbama vezanim za poštivanje načela sekularnosti u obrazovnom sustavu - odgovorit ćemo između ostalog i na sljedeća pitanja: što očekuje roditelje prvašića, kako zaštiti djecu od religijske nasrtljivosti, što je školski vjeronauk i kako odgovoriti na sve izazove koje se djeci i roditeljima postavljaju u školi.

S veseljem, ovom prilikom pozivamo sve zainteresirane roditelje, i naravno ne samo njih, da nam se pridruže i svojim pitanjima i nedoumicama, ali i iskustvima obogate naše druženje. Jer upravo su iskustva drugih roditelja, najbolja priprema na očekivane školske izazove, ali i osnažuje pri izboru kako postupiti.  :Smile: 
Želimo informirati i ohrabriti one roditelje koji traže pomoć da nekako umanje, izbjegnu ili promijene, negativni utjecaj javnih, deklarativno sekularnih, odgojno-obrazovnih ustanova na dobrobit njihove djece.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mama courage

evo i event s facebook stranice: https://www.facebook.com/events/557115364430055/

ako znate nekog, kome je pomoć potrebna, slobodno mu pošaljite ovu obavijest  :Smile:

----------


## mamitzi

baš sam se poveselila, ali u to vrijeme sam na poslu.

----------


## Mojca

Kud baš ovaj vikend?  :Smile: 
Pratim, rado bi dosla ako mi neka od obaveza otpadne.

----------


## mamitzi

uspjela sam doći i jako mi se svidjelo. 
žao mi je da nisam povela sina koji bi mogao sam nešto reći o nepohađanju vjeronauka (nisam ga vodila jer sam mislila da će biti puno ljudi i njemu predugačka predavanja).

----------


## mama courage

mamitzi, hvala na dolasku!  :Smile: )))

----------

